# New Cougar grips



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Just got me some new grips for my Stoeger Cougar. Ordered them from Hogue.


----------



## BigDog1135 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice grips, that Cougar is next on my wish list.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The Cougar cleans up nicely!

RCG


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

i would really like to find some rubber grips to fit my stoeger cougar...not the slip on kind... i dont think there is anything out there...


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

fast20 said:


> i would really like to find some rubber grips to fit my stoeger cougar...not the slip on kind... i dont think there is anything out there...


since the stoeger cougar is based on the beretta 8000 you might find some plastic stock grips or after market rubber grips that would fit or be easily modified.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> since the stoeger cougar is based on the beretta 8000 you might find some plastic stock grips or after market rubber grips that would fit or be easily modified.


yeah.. thats what i thought..but few companies that made the rubber grips for beretta cougar are no longer making them, ive searched for them on ebay... found them on an air gun... 400 bucks for an air gun... i dont think so..


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

heres some options

plastic
Deprecated Browser Error

aluminum
Search Results : Hogue Inc., The Best Value In Handgun Grips, Rifle Stocks and Accessories - Bar None!

on the plus side, IF you find beretta grips they should fit exactly, just saw some pics of a stoeger with beretta wood, no mods needed.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> heres some options
> 
> plastic
> Deprecated Browser Error
> ...


ive been doing my searches for beretta grips and not the stoeger... no luck... :-(


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

I found a pair of original Beretta 8000 grips for $25. Perfect price and lookIMO










I have read about folks modifying wrap around rubber 92 grips to fit. I never saw photos of the results.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I like their looks.

:smt1099


----------

